# 26" bmx cruiser /  Niitaka    custom. cruiser



## looneymatthew (Aug 18, 2013)

this is my favorite cruiser rite now


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Oct 1, 2013)

I can see why, super sweet build, man!


----------

